# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  راهنمایی در مورد انتخاب رشته های بدون کنکور آزاد

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان
بنده به احتمال زیاد چیزی نمیارم و میخوام برم آزاد بدون کنکور
حالا میخوام بدونم دو رشته(میکروبیولوژی_مهندسی پزشکی) بدون کنکور هستن؟
و سوال بعدی که خیلی مهم تره اگه مثلا یه رشته بدون کنکور برم و شهر خودم رو نزنم و یه شهر دیگه رو بزنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد واسه قبولیش؟

----------


## WallE06

مهندسی پزشکی بدون کنکور آره هست 
دیدم وشنیدم طرف رتبه خوبیم نداشته رفته مهندسی پزشکی

راجع به میکرو اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## MehranWilson

اقا من بخوام آزاد بدون کنکور برم مثلا میکروبیولوژی باید کدوم رو دان کنم؟

----------


## bnmnb

فکر می کنم شما برای کارشناسی پیوسته می خوایید اقدام کنید. بر همین اساس، آخرین دفترچه. البته ممکن هست میکروبیولوژِ، کارشناسی پیوسته با کنکور باشه، باید در دفترچه بگردید دنبالش. در مورد این که بدون کنکور هست یا نه، متاسفانه اطلاعی ندارم ولی برای کارشناسی پیوسته، همون آخری رو باید دانلود کنید.

----------

